# Fastest way to grow algae in the shortest time?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right area to post this but being a plant green form I figured it would be here.

Just curious what is the fastest way to make algae? How many days?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

take tank water. add nutrients if you like. leave in sun/ in window, or conversely have a light on it 24/7
this can be done at small or large scale.
apparently this can be done in jars, and in good conditions maybe a few days to a week, algae will grow on larger rocks, or borken flower pots, and can be transfered into and out of tanks asneeded for alagae eaters. HTH


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Sunlight + water = algae.

Put your tank in direct sunlight or high duration of flouresent light for best results..as for time that depens on the sun or light amount and time.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yah my newest oto cat (At Luckys with no breed species mention at the store but looks like a O.batmani or Batman) I just noticed was hanging off the glass and comparing it's belly to the otocat (O.affinis @ Petsmart) I had before my first otocat has a round belly probably because it's been in the tank for over a month but from day one it had a round belly. This new otocat has almost no belly super slim like an anorexix (sp) model and I'm worried if it'll survive the first 2 weeks or even a month. 

I've read online that if a otocat survives 2 weeks it looks like it might make it but more time needs to pass to be sure and after one month and it's still there there is a very good chance it'll survive.


----------

